# Cottonmouths



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Will they frequent saltwater or do the normally just stay fresh???


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

<SPAN class=PSubTitle>This was copied from the net.

<SPAN class=PSubTitle>Distribution and Habitat
Cottonmouths reside mainly in the southeastern United States. This includes very southern Virginia to Florida and east to eastern Texas. There are three subspecies: the eastern, Florida, and western cottonmouths.

Cottonmouths are semi-aquatic and can be found near water and fields. They inhabit brackish waters and are commonly found in swamps, streams, marshes, and drainage ditches in the southern lowlands of the United States. They also live at the edges of lakes, ponds, and slow-moving streams and waters. They sun themselves on the branches, logs, and stones at the edge of the water. 

I've only seen them around brackish and swamps, but I'm sure they get in saltwater from time to time. The common brown water snakes colors look just like some patterns of the cottonmouths.

Skip


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks! That makes me feel a little bit better about getting in really close to the grass reeds at night while out stickin a few!


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

I've seen two swimming accross the Bay (seperate occasions).... Heading towards Ft Pickens...They didn't make it... I've seen plenty more along ditches , swamps and other places I've worked. Seen them on upland feilds where you would have thought rattlers would have been. Don't like 'em . Won't tolerate 'em . they are rude.


----------



## sunnh2o (Jul 28, 2009)

I second that. Well actually I hate em. They are very aggressive especially when your walking down a beaver damn and come up on their nest. 

:letsparty


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

They are beyond a shadow of a doubt in our salt water tributaries and and grass flats. They are also more aggressive than their fresh water compadres.


----------



## Livebaitr (Aug 20, 2009)

I've seen em in the grass flats near the mouth of the appalachicola river. Fairly aggressive, they would chase the scent of the live well and try to get in the boat.....right before we blasted em!


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

You almost have to say they stray into saltwater but need freshwater to survive. Unlike saltwater species that can use saltwater as their hydration.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> to Florida and east to eastern Texas


Huh?


----------



## jrspon (Aug 8, 2009)

I flounder fish the grass around jim's fish camp and the Swamp House, i have seen them many times swimming from shore to shore, and yes they are nasty!!!!!!


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

> *JoeZ (8/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> > to Florida and east to eastern Texas
> ...


 Joe you pay way too close attention to these threadsoke


----------



## cyd (Mar 24, 2008)

Although deaths from cotton mouths are rare, those deaths that do occur or usually strikes around the head and neck resulting from fisherman letting theri boat drift up under overhanging limbs where the cotton mouth is sunning.


----------

